# pinky



## niggacritta (Mar 9, 2006)

Just another vid of my gator eating eating a pinky rat. ENJOY!!!
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v703/mys...t=allinp001.flv


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

niggacritta said:


> Just another vid of my gator eating eating a pinky rat. ENJOY!!!
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v703/mys...t=allinp001.flv


SWEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT that thing is awsome i wish i could get one


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

it want's me to Log In
no vid?????


----------



## niggacritta (Mar 9, 2006)

Canso said:


> it want's me to Log In
> no vid?????


Try again it should work!


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

What happened I want to see the video


----------



## niggacritta (Mar 9, 2006)

altimaser said:


> What happened I want to see the video


ok try it now!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

LIVEEE thats crazyyyy...whatcu gonna do with it when it gets hugeeee though?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

wtf is a pinky anyway is it like a newborn but anyways awsome vid


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if im not mistaken a pinky is a baby mouse.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

*nvm its pointless.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

cool vid, u gunna keep it wen its huge?


----------



## niggacritta (Mar 9, 2006)

Trigga said:


> cool vid, u gunna keep it wen its huge?


yep! i plan to keep it til it dies!!!


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

sweet dude... hes awsome


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

whoa, very cool. cant wait to see that guy take down an adult rat one day.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

I just fed my Bosc a pinkie for the first time and it looked exactly like the gator eating it, just grabbed it and threw it back still alive.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yep! i plan to keep it til it dies!!!
[/quote]

good luck with that


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

"yep! i plan to keep it til it dies!!!"

Hey comittment toward your charge is the best way to approach it. I hope though you realize how long they live.....up to 80+ years......needless to say that's a while...

Oh yes..


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

That was sweet !!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> "yep! i plan to keep it til it dies!!!"
> 
> Hey comittment toward your charge is the best way to approach it. I hope though you realize how long they live.....up to 80+ years......needless to say that's a while...
> 
> Oh yes..


yeah not only how long they live but how big and aggressive they get!... i mean cmon how many of us out there have adult alligators as pets--- should be illegal to own imo...


----------



## niggacritta (Mar 9, 2006)

yeah not only how long they live but how big and aggressive they get!... i mean cmon how many of us out there have adult alligators as pets--- should be illegal to own imo...
[/quote]


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thats clever^ im not really bashing you, just stating my thoughts- i use to have a baby gator... sold him for those reasons--- it took me about 6-8 months to realize what i had bought was a mistake... youll realize it soon within time


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

DOn't make me pull this car over........









Most people who get caiman or gators or crocs end up getting rid of them. Most, not all....

It is my sincerest hope that those people who wish to work with this perfect group of creatures be able to do so, but realistically few can devote the space to adult animals, and stunting through innefficient diets ends up killing the animal....and then there is the issue of what happens to them when you die..(well I have taken measures in this area, because many of my animals if not most will outlive me)..so they present unique problems ...

Keep us posted on your gators growth and your experience, and what it takes to keep him housed, and as you document your experience many can learn from you as it grows and requires new enclosures, etc... 
when you start getting to times when you need







I can offer some advice with this group, as I have kept crocodilians since the 80's...and there are believe it or not quite a few serious keepers in the US....and abroad of this spectacular group of animals. *That is not an endorsement for keeping by the way*, as I do not believe them to be good captives with one exception, Cuvier's Dwarf Caiman (_Paleosuchus palpebrosus_) and it only because it will not outgrow its keepers....


----------



## niggacritta (Mar 9, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> thats clever^ im not really bashing you, just stating my thoughts- i use to have a baby gator... sold him for those reasons--- it took me about 6-8 months to realize what i had bought was a mistake... youll realize it soon within time


----------

